# Skid tongs recommendations



## HUSKYMAN (Feb 25, 2010)

I built a log boom for my little Kubota and I want to invest in a decent set of tongs for pulling logs out of my woods. 

I have tried a set of Northern Tool junk and they twisted and never worked that great in the first place. This set I want to work right from the start. They will have to be fairly small, say 24" max spread as that is all my tractor can handle anyways and the 3pt doesnt get all that high off the ground. Thanks


----------



## DeAvilaTree (Feb 25, 2010)

Built mine out of rebar


----------



## woodlotguy (Feb 25, 2010)

have a look at the ones from Baileys,i have used a set they work.


----------



## Ed*L (Feb 25, 2010)

http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=17995&catID=

I've got the older version, highly recommend them.
Mine did require a few minutes with a grinder to sharpen the points, not an issue.

FYI, smaller logs (less than 8") might slip out, carry a chain.

Ed


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 25, 2010)

When I saw the title of this thread I knew I would write about the POS Northern Tool tongs I used last year that bent in no time. I see you have already been there. Sorry. I would look at swap meets and flea markets for an old pair. I think everything sold here is from Communist China and are junk.

If you have a blacksmith nearby, like maybe at a cummunity college, he may be able to make a decent pair of tongs. 

Frankly a cable or chain choker works much better and chains are adjustable.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Feb 25, 2010)

2dogs said:


> Frankly a cable or chain choker works much better and chains are adjustable.



Yep, I bought a set of tongs thinking they would be the cats ass. Wrong, they are more of a pain in the ass imo. I had to hammer them into the logs to get them to work, and if I didnt, I spent more time getting on and off the tractor to reattach then I did pulling logs. For your set up I would go with chain chokers.


----------



## Ed*L (Feb 25, 2010)

2dogs said:


> When I saw the title of this thread I knew I would write about the POS Northern Tool tongs I used last year that bent in no time. I see you have already been there. Sorry. I would look at swap meets and flea markets for an old pair. I think everything sold here is from Communist China and are junk.
> 
> If you have a blacksmith nearby, like maybe at a cummunity college, he may be able to make a decent pair of tongs.
> 
> Frankly a cable or chain choker works much better and chains are adjustable.



The Baileys I linked to are USA made....

I do understand the frustration with "skidding tongs", they just don't work well for uh, skidding. You need to lift up on the log, then they work great. With the short boom the op has, he should be good to go.

Heres a small set of tongs & my boom on the 2120.






If I can, I prefer to "heel" the log and carry it out. 






Ed


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. My tractor is too small to pick up these logs, most are about 20' long tops from 10 years ago when my property was logged before I bought it. Its all real good red oak. 

I have been using chain and a choker hook with good success, and frankly I have my doubts as to whether tongs would be of much use. The main benefit is getting those logs that are a PIA to get the chain around, but will the tongs pick those logs up anyways? Maybe using the tongs to pick them up and then chaining afterwards?

Anyone try a GOOD set of tongs and go back to chains?


----------



## redprospector (Feb 25, 2010)

I've got a couple of sets of tongs that I've had for years, and they weren't any where near new when I got them. They are good tongs, but I never use them any more. They are just too much of a PITA. I went back to cable chokers. Cables are a lot easier to push under a log than a chain, and they are relatively cheap. For a small tractor a 3/8" cat choker works real good.

Andy


----------



## Slamm (Feb 26, 2010)

If you have hydraulics on the back of the tractor make a "jaw" that you can grab the log with like a grapple skidder. You should be able to get one made or make one with some scrap laying around and some hydraulic hoses. It would be much better than tongs. Plus you just pick up the log and cut the firewood off of it.

Add another cylinder to swivel the jaws to get a better angle.

Sam


----------



## oregoncutter (Feb 26, 2010)

*tongs*

I'd use a choker, I have messed with tongs long ago, don't think much of em for skiddin, I'd use a choker, I have used tongs under a high lead operation to pick up and drag old growth a short distance if they were ground pounded, and not feasable to dig a hole under to run You're choker bell through.


----------



## joesawer (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is a link for some light duty through severe duty tongs.

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000092472056&ref=mf#!/profile.php?id=1037354991

When skidding with tongs it is important to keep steady pressure. The easiest way is to keep the butt off the ground. and don't be jerking and snatching. All logging works better the smoother you are.

No tongs are indestructible. Avoid pulling them in a bind. If the do bend you need to figure out how to bend them back without loosing the temper. The easiest way is to tune them up cold.

When you sharpen them only grind the bottom. Never touch the top. They don't have to be very sharp to work well, if they are properly tuned.


----------



## sctstoys72 (Feb 26, 2010)

i've two sets of antique tongs that work good, a large set that even has a hook for horse hitches. Go to flea markets and find these old ones.


----------



## John Ellison (Feb 26, 2010)

I used tongs a lot skidding with a mule team. All of them that you can buy now need to be reshaped. 
If you can get enough lift they should work OK as is. But if you are skidding at ground level they need more bend in each leg, more angle to the hook in the points, and some of the points need to be drawn out. A farrier could do this if you are not equipted.
As joesawer said only pull on them when they are in line with your tractor or they will get bent.


----------



## floyd (Feb 26, 2010)

There skidding tongs & loading tongs. Open the throat as wide as is possible.
Do the points oppose each other? Then you have skidding tongs.

One may need a swivel so the tongs do not bind.

Tongs are sized. Mine handle 18-24 " butts.


----------

